# Idee, Inspiration Thema : Seele



## Leola13 (17. März 2010)

Hai,

wie im Titel schon gesagt suche ich eine Anregung, nicht textlich,  zum Thema *Seele* !

Die Google Bildersuche spuckt nicht so das Wahre aus, das geht alles in Richtung Engel (Flügel), mit englischen Suchbegriffen (Soul) gibt es einfach zu viel Musik, bzw. Cover.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (17. März 2010)

Vielleicht helfen dir Synonyme?!
http://www.woerterbuch.info/?query=seele&s=thesaurus&l=en

Was uns auch helfen könnte, wenn du uns verrätst was du damit anfangen willst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2010)

Hai,



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Was uns auch helfen könnte, wenn du uns verrätst was du damit anfangen willst.
> 
> Grüße Marco




Einfach eine Collage in der eine Seele dargestellt wird / vorkommt. Das Ganze dient zur Illustration eines (privaten) Textes, und da fehlen mir noch ein paar Bilder/ideen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (17. März 2010)

Moin
Sehe das doch ganzheitlich und reite net zu sehr auf der Seele rum.
Über Analogien und Brainstorming solltest du recht schnell zu einem brauchbarem Ergebnis kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (18. März 2010)

Hai,



ink hat gesagt.:


> Moin
> Sehe das doch ganzheitlich und reite net zu sehr auf der Seele rum.
> Über Analogien und Brainstorming solltest du recht schnell zu einem brauchbarem Ergebnis kommen.
> 
> Grüße



Ja, ja, ja, ich dachte ja nur ihr könntet wenigstens einmal nett zu mir sein. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fotoeule (20. April 2010)

Hallo

Ist eigentlich ein interessantes Thema. Wie sieht eine Seele aus ? Wie kann man sie darstellen ?   Es ist immer schwierig, Dinge darstellen zu wollen, die man nicht sehen kann. Meist auch nicht als Ganze begreifen kann.  So wie jeder seine Eigene hat, so unterschiedlich sind die Vorstellungen davon. 
Nimm einen Bleistift und Papier, horche ich dich hinein und versuche die Gefühle zu Deinem Text auf das Papier zu kriegen. Vielleicht auch mit Farben spielen.  
Wenn Du erstmal einen Anfang hast, kommt der Rest  von allein. Das umsetzen in PS ist der leichtere Teil. 
Es ist Dein Text. Also sollten die Bilder auch aus Deiner Seele kommen. Alles andere ist nicht authentisch und wird niemanden überzeugen .
Verstehst Du, was ich meine?

Grüße
majonette


----------



## Leola13 (20. April 2010)

Hai,

obwohl die Sache schon umgesetzt ist, finde ich deinen Beitrag einen interessanten Ansatz zur Herangehensweise an die Sache.

In vielen Punkten kann und muss ich dir einfach nur zustimmen. Die "Ausgangslage" war auch so. dass es einen Text gab, den ich illustrieren wollte.

Meine Vorgehensweise ist eigentlich (immer) das ich bei Google nach Bilder suche, und dann Anregungen bekomme, bzw. diese Bilder "nachbaue" und in meine Richtung "verbessere"

Der Tipp mit dem Bleistift und Papier ist sicherlich gut und richtig, aber als notorischer Nicht-Zeichnen-Könner hilft mir das nicht so richtig weiter. (Ich besitze noch nicht einmal ein Grafiktablett zur Bearbeitung in PS. Das ist aber in Planung.)

Ciao Stefan


----------

